# bitFUUL's 11.4g - HIGH TECH DIY - Rimless Reticulating Splines - Blyxa Tank!



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

*Current Setup*
*Tank:* 11.4 Gallon Mr. Aqua
*Filter:* Eheim 2213
*Lighting:* Archaea 36w Clip-on Lamp - Modified with DIY LED solution

*CO2:* GLA Atomic Paintball CO2 Regulator V1
*Diffuser:* GLA Atomic Diffuser 
*Drop Checker:* ADA Drop Checker
*Bubble Counter:* Atomic CO2 Bubble Counter - with Integrated Check Valve
*Lily Pipes:* Glass 
*Temperature Measure:* GLA Glass Thermometer - 8mm

*Substrate:* Up Aqua Soil
*Decor:* Manzanita Driftwood

*Plants:* 
Blyxa Japonica
Downoi
and a few stems














































*



*
Any thoughts?


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Any thoughts?


Obi-Wan, Jedi Master by day, rimless tank builder by night


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

vincenz said:


> Obi-Wan, Jedi Master by day, rimless tank builder by night


:hihi: Any thoughts on the possible scaping? I'm determined to fit this big stump in here, even if it's sticking out.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

vincenz said:


> Obi-Wan, Jedi Master by day, rimless tank builder by night


LOL I was going to say takashi amano by day and Jedi master and tank builder by night. i dunno, but that stump seems almost overwhelming for that tank


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

That tank is sick! It must stay.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Go for the 2213. Hows the light look? Spotlighting at all? Nice equipment.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

kribkeeper888 said:


> that stump seems almost overwhelming for that tank


I'm fighting to make it work, it's big, but think it will look great when filled.



mcqueenesq said:


> That tank is sick! It must stay.


Thanks!



Couesfanatic said:


> Go for the 2213. Hows the light look? Spotlighting at all? Nice equipment.


Yup, I'll use my 2213. The light looks great, I'm liking it so far. Although I haven't filled the tank, I'm thinking this light should be good for this setup. If I keep the driftwood layout like this, then the spotlighting will work in my advantage. Since I plan to keep HC, DHG, or something similar; keeping the light on the front end of the tank will allow for higher light foreground plants to thrive and I can put medium/low light plants in the back maybe? Haven't gotten that far.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Added another piece of wood to make it even more aggressive.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

(original post deleted)


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Plants coming tomorrow. HC, Hairgrass Giant, and Tropica 049.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

My take is that that 2nd piece is too big, being half out... I know it heresy, but maybe cut it in half and bury the cut end.... seems like too much out too me. I have the double bright on a ten gallon and I like it, I do get a little spotlighting, but it gives great shadows that I can tweak by moving it forward and back... nice effects for me


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Plants arrived today. 3 orders of HC from GLA in the foreground, 3 orders of Hairgrass Large in the back, and some Tropica 049 in the center. 
The hairgrass was so large I had to cut it in half to fit it into this 12" tall tank. 
Planted and flooded immediately, dosed some excel, and got the CO2 pumping at 3-4 bubbles per second; we'll see what happens.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So I don't like the Marineland LEDs, the dark patches are very obvious. 
So I ordered the 36w Archaea Clip On Light, got rid of the Marineland LED, and setup something temp until the new light arrives.




























You can see a big difference in light distribution between this standard T5 bulb and those LEDs.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

The Archaea lamp arrived today.
HC is dying off a bit, and HG is growing.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looking good, whats up with that drop checker though? looks a weird color


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

That light is a really nice PC light.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

monkeyruler90 said:


> looking good, whats up with that drop checker though? looks a weird color


Yup, it's not as light green as it should be, but I'm already at 2 bubbles per second on this 11.4 gallon tank. I'm thinking it's the water output, so I ordered an eheim outspout almost 2 weeks ago and I'm patiently waiting for it to arrive. 



BS87 said:


> That light is a really nice PC light.


Thanks, I'm loving it so far too.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

The Hairgrass was growing as much as 1" per day, so I pulled it from the tank and started a dedicated hairgrass cylinder: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...drical-cylinder-eleocharis-montevidensis.html

Going to plant the Dwarf Hairgrass in the coming few days, as soon as my aqua soil arrives.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So the Hairgrass was pulled because it was quickly outgrowing the tank.
I purchased a GLA Atomic Diffuser, WOW, It's stunning! The bubbles are so much finer than my ADA one, and for a fraction of the price.
Dwarf Hairgrass was planted in the back left/right, and some Anubias nana petite in the very center.
The HC is slowly acclimating and should hopefully spread soon.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

That driftwood is BA!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

gonna look good when that grows in


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, I hope it grows in nicely, that's the plan!


----------



## daygoboiz (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice job. I love the driftwood that you have


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice work bro!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, here's some more photos with the new lily pipes.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Brown Algae started to grow on the walls/wood. It's a new tank, I've read this happens sometimes.
It wasn't hard to clean but I'm hoping to keep it under control. 
The light timing has been reduced a bit, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Brown Algae started to grow on the walls/wood. It's a new tank, I've read this happens sometimes.
> It wasn't hard to clean but I'm hoping to keep it under control.
> The light timing has been reduced a bit, we'll see what happens.


Otos do a super job of cleaning the diatoms. 2 in my 10G cleared them up in 2 days.


----------



## ineedfire (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome tank love your driftwood. 
Subscribed! 

I've always wondered how you guys keep your tanks water level so high? Wouldnt it be constantly overflowing every time you want to tamper with or add plants..?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

hehe, levels, just for pics... the maintenance level is much lower, nice to have it there for viewing, siphon out the needed amount for maintenance or, only mess with it during a water change


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> Otos do a super job of cleaning the diatoms. 2 in my 10G cleared them up in 2 days.


I didn't really want to put fish in this tank, or not yet at least. But I've never had Otos, so we'll see how the algae does first. 




ineedfire said:


> Awesome tank love your driftwood.
> Subscribed!
> 
> I've always wondered how you guys keep your tanks water level so high? Wouldnt it be constantly overflowing every time you want to tamper with or add plants..?


Yup, Ozydego nailed it. Do all your playing first, then top off the water, clean the glass, snap photos, and invite friends over to make them jealous. 
But it's not easy to keep it filled, I lose about 8-12 ounces of water each day from this tank. So filling it to the top will also buy me a few days before I need to re-add water again anyways.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just wondering, where did you get that glass piece to connect the Diffuser to the bubble counter?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Very dramatic shots  Bad luck w/ HC in most of my tanks, have a feeling they'll thrive in here though


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

sunyang730 said:


> Just wondering, where did you get that glass piece to connect the Diffuser to the bubble counter?


Do a google search for "Dazs J Shape Glass Tube Bend for Aquarium Co2 Diffuser".
Select the first link, it should be for a site about a "bay". :icon_roll
You'll find a good deal on there, I've ordered a few and love them!
You don't have to deal with bending/crimping of ugly piping.




xenxes said:


> Very dramatic shots  Bad luck w/ HC in most of my tanks, have a feeling they'll thrive in here though



HAHA, thanks! I haven't had problems with HC growing, but it's keeping the algae out of it that's my challenge! We'll see how this goes..


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you! got it!


----------



## ineedfire (Jun 17, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Yup, Ozydego nailed it. Do all your playing first, then top off the water, clean the glass, snap photos, and invite friends over to make them jealous.
> But it's not easy to keep it filled, I lose about 8-12 ounces of water each day from this tank. So filling it to the top will also buy me a few days before I need to re-add water again anyways.


Ohk I thought that might have been the reason. Thanks for sharing. Another tip I have learnt.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

The brown algae is still growing but primarily in places furthest away from the CO2 diffuser, so I'm up to about 3 bps. 
Finally getting a light green in the drop checker....
... and pearling! My babies are crying! 



















With decreased lighting, increased Excel and increased CO2, hopefully we can get rid of this algae.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I snapped the following video about a week before getting eaten by diatoms. 

*YouTube Video - bitFUUL's 11.4g Rimless*

:biggrin:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks awesome. I love the lily pipes, the Co2 set up and the wood!!! 
I wish I could fill my Aquarium up to the rim like that!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

monkeyruler90 said:


> Looks awesome. I love the lily pipes, the Co2 set up and the wood!!!
> I wish I could fill my Aquarium up to the rim like that!


Thanks monkey! These are my first set of lily pipes and I'm liking them too. At first I thought the intake slits were too thin (and would cause a strain on my filter), but they appear to be doing well. And this GLA CO2 system is the greatest, I'm loving it so much! The atomic diffusor just shreds bubbles, better than my ADA ones too.

But currently, I'm having a rough time fighting diatoms right now. Purchased 2 Otos yesterday and hope they'll help clean things up a bit.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

bitFUUL said:


> But currently, I'm having a rough time fighting diatoms right now. Purchased 2 Otos yesterday and hope they'll help clean things up a bit.


Otos love diatoms! they should be gone in a few days!


----------



## ineedfire (Jun 17, 2012)

Man I love this tank. Can't wait for it to grow in!!!

Edit; btw what sort of diffuser are you running? I can't see it in the pics.


----------



## whiteblaze 27 (Apr 17, 2012)

what substrate do u have?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
Diffusors: GLA Atomic CO2 Diffuser - 45mm (I've got a few ADA ones, but the Atomic is stunning!)
Substrate: Up Aqua Soil (from GLA also)


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

6 Fire Yellow Shrimp added. Ordered 5 Amanos, but they died in transit.
Still having a problem with diatoms, hopefully the ferts will soon balance things out.
Plus I'll still probably order some more Amanos, I hear they are like machines!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> 6 Fire Yellow Shrimp added. Ordered 5 Amanos, but they died in transit.
> Still having a problem with diatoms, hopefully the ferts will soon balance things out.
> Plus I'll still probably order some more Amanos, I hear they are like machines!


Try going to your local Petco. I think it's the season when they have Amanos in stock.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Overgrowth, I picked up 3 just now!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Good scape, and good video


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

green_valley said:


> Good scape, and good video


Thanks green! Hoping I can win this algae battle. :confused1:


----------



## noch (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice looking tank my friend. Any plans for fauna?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

noch said:


> Looks amazing!


Thanks!



Borikuan said:


> Very nice looking tank my friend. Any plans for fauna?


No doubt bro, I've got 6 Fire Yellow Shrimp, 3 Amano Shrimp, and 2 Otos right now. 
The Amanos/Oto are primarily to fight my brown algae. Who knows what the final fauna will be, any suggestions?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I woke up this morning to a Otos on the floor outside the tank, and an Amano in my bathroom, 25 Feet away from my tank! 
Still looking for another lost Amano, should I check the attic? These guys get around...


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about tigers?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> What about tigers?


It's possible. But nothing is happening until I can get this algae under control. :icon_roll


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

nice layout..I am getting sick of the brown algae in my tank...It's growing more now...


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

flowerfishs said:


> nice layout..I am getting sick of the brown algae in my tank...It's growing more now...


Thanks. Yeah, I'm only able to grow brown algae at this point. 
Hopefully I will win.... hopefully.....


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

bitFUUL said:


> I woke up this morning to a Otos on the floor outside the tank, and an Amano in my bathroom, 25 Feet away from my tank!
> Still looking for another lost Amano, should I check the attic? These guys get around...


I told you they like to go walking!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

monkeyruler90 said:


> I told you they like to go walking!


Today, it happened again. Another amano was found in the same exact spot (in the bathroom) as the previously dead one. I was able to put him back in the tank, and he acted like it was nothing. Strangely aggressive lil shrimps.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

All inhabitants except for one yellow shrimp, are dead.
Yesterday I did a 50% water change and readjusted my lily pipes to slightly below the water level. Maybe because of the reduced surface tension, the tank was receiving a bit less oxygen in the water. 
Either way, everything else is dead and the one yellow shrimp was moved to another tank.
So I've got the CO2 turned back up a bit again, hoping to beat the algae alone (this tank wasn't ready for fish/shrimp). 
Here's some pics of the graveyard heh.


----------



## bucilini (Jun 28, 2012)

How come this alge grew? what was the problem? too much light and not enough co2 ? not enough light too little co2 ?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

That sucks, there's nothing worse than finding dead shrimp!


----------



## tendertouche401 (Jun 4, 2012)

I love it..its decor is unusual which makes it unique...I'm all for unique..leader rather than a follower I always say...

It's awesome...enjoy it.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Tank drained. 
Diatoms = 1
bitFUUL = 0
Retry very soon, same scaping layout.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Round 2, hoping for better results this time.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

That blyxa looks great in there! How are the erios doing?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

monkeyruler90 said:


> That blyxa looks great in there! How are the erios doing?


Blyxa and Erios are doing great so far, they are even starting to propagate. I'm loving both plants!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

*me likey breadsticks*

Some new shots taken. The tank is doing great so far, but I don't want to jinx anything yet.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Tank is growing in nicely, with lots of new blyxa starting to propagate. 
I'm hoping this round is a "win" against the diatoms!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

No Diatoms this time around and lots of growth! More pics to come soon too. 
I'm loving this tank right now, hopefully it will continue to be stable too.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

i like the crystal clear look. good job!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

flowerfishs said:


> i like the crystal clear look. good job!


Thanks flowers! It causes our dining room to glow, it's surely the main attraction.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Here are a few new shots after a water change.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice setup!

How long do you run C02? 24hrs? Or only when lights on?

Why do you think the fish and shrimp died? No surface agitation? 
You solved it by raising the outlet of the lily pipe above the water surface?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> How long do you run C02? 24hrs? Or only when lights on?
> 
> ...


Thanks green! 
I run CO2 for about 9 hours each day, during the lighting periods. The CO2 is automatically turned on 60 minutes before the lights, and shut off at the end of the day, 60 minutes before the lights too. 
There is plenty of surface agitation in this tank, but I'm sure the fish/shrimp died because the tank wasn't fully cycled. This is my first time using an aquasoil, plus I didn't PACK the tank with plants the first time. It was a bit empty, and I've heard aquasoil is a bit "rough" during the first couple months. 
So this time I stocked the tank with tons of plants, and have been doing lots of water changes. I won't put any inhabitants in for another month, until I'm certain everything has stabilized.
So far so good tho! :smile:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Tank is just exploding with plants! 
Got the co2 cranked up pretty high and it shows, the plants are releasing some noticeable oxygen in the second half of their photo period. 
Just loving this tank right now!


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Really looking great, those plants look really healthy, and I notice the lack of any algae, great job. I just got my co2 hooked up, cant wait to see some plant growth.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Mythin, the plants seem to be doing great. 
There is a tiny bit of algae growing on some of the driftwood that is positioned within inches of the light, but nothing alarming.

A Few more shots:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So the algae has started to grow, but not extremely quick. It's mostly on the driftwood (that is located inches from the light), and starting to show on the glass. Yesterday I reduced the lighting time by 30 minutes, hopefully after a good "credit card" scraping, things will be good again. 

Also, I'd like to get some shrimp or fish, but I know my CO2 is turned up too high. Part of me is enjoying the plant growth so much that I'm not willing to make adjustments yet. So fauna might have to wait..... :/

Blyxa will need to be heavily cut soon, anyone know if you can propagate it without uprooting? Or is that the easiest way?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

A pic right before a major trimming/cleaning!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Did a partial rescape, 2 Weeks after the trimming, going with only Blyxa and Anubias Nana in the center around the wood:


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

I like it 

What do you think caused the Diatoms during your first try though?

What did you do differently the second time that fixed your problem?

Any idea when fauna will be added? Will you decrease CO2 levels with your new scape?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Wizzy. I'm thinking the original diatom issue was because I didn't have enough plants in the tank during it's initial cycle. I also did a few more water changes in the first 2 weeks during this recent run. 
I've actually added 5 Red Rili Shrimp to the tank a few days ago, they seem to be doing fine. I've decreased my CO2 levels a bit, the shrimp seem to be fine. The lily pipes are at water level, so there is a constant oxygenation effect taking place. We'll see how things go.
Blyxa has really become of one my new favorite plants, I'm excited to see how it will look in this tank after it grows in again.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Wizzy (Aug 27, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Thanks Wizzy. I'm thinking the original diatom issue was because I didn't have enough plants in the tank during it's initial cycle. I also did a few more water changes in the first 2 weeks during this recent run.
> I've actually added 5 Red Rili Shrimp to the tank a few days ago, they seem to be doing fine. I've decreased my CO2 levels a bit, the shrimp seem to be fine. The lily pipes are at water level, so there is a constant oxygenation effect taking place. We'll see how things go.
> Blyxa has really become of one my new favorite plants, I'm excited to see how it will look in this tank after it grows in again.


Sounds awesome, I'll be following along


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking good!

I really like that driftwood piece. It has such interesting angles that create visual tension.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
Yeah, the driftwood is a combination of pieces bundled together.


----------



## Islandx (Feb 26, 2012)

Tank looks great! What type of fert schedule are you doing?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'm using a lazy version of pps pro. Meaning, I just add macros/micros by pouring an unmeasurable amount into the tank each morning. Who knows if I'm over or under dosing, but it seems to be working fine.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So I grew out a bunch of Blyxa in this tank and decided to go with mixed plants again. My next challenge is submersed Glosso, I've only grown it emersed so far. Here are some dirty pics after the replanting.



















Let's hope for a carpet!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I couldn't find this anywhere on your thread and tried searching for an answer but couldn't find one. Are there any downsides to mounting your lily pipe on the back?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Knicolas said:


> I couldn't find this anywhere on your thread and tried searching for an answer but couldn't find one. Are there any downsides to mounting your lily pipe on the back?


I haven't found any. It seems to me, as long as the water is flowing, things should be good. :flick:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

*3rd RUN!*

After a great 2nd run, the tank was drained due to travel plans. I'm ready for a 3rd run and this time we converted the PC lights to DIY LED!
































































Currently without being flooded, I'm getting roughly 50 PAR at substrate level (via DIY PAR Meter). So without any adjustments, this will probably be a medium light tank. We can always squeeze a couple more LEDs in or add optics to focus the light more (a lot of light is bleeding in various areas). Plus the potentiometer should be coming in the mail any day, so adjustments can be made on the fly also. 

Excited about this 3rd round with this tank! :flick:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is going to be fun.

Any scape plans?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> This is going to be fun.
> 
> Any scape plans?


Haven't gotten that far yet. Currently I have tanks coming out of my ears, but no real plans for any of them. Might possibly carpet a plant and house some shrimp, but I'm up for any ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice LED conversion! About how much did it cost total/ where'd you order your LEDs from?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

CL said:


> Nice LED conversion! About how much did it cost total/ where'd you order your LEDs from?


Thanks. It was about $50 worth of parts from RapidLED.com. 
The bulbs on these Archaea lights aren't cheap, figured this conversion would cost less in the long run.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I've decided to remake the last scape again, but with improvements this time. 3 more LED bulbs were added to the build. 
Majority Blyxa again with a few downoi. ADA Aquasoil that has been cycling for about 2 months now, just planted today. 
Orlando at GLA custom built me a super fine needle valve for my Atomic Regulator, wow it's amazing!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Any more shots of the tank?

This is exciting. Always love the beginning of a new scape and watching it evolve in photographs.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Any more shots of the tank?
> 
> This is exciting. Always love the beginning of a new scape and watching it evolve in photographs.


I'm more excited about getting some large bushy blyxa! :red_mouth

Here are some more shots, though I don't know they they came out so bad. (should use a tripod)


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

The family:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Plants are growing quickly and appear to be healthy. Very little signs of algae in this tank. Funny thing, I don't have this setup on a light timer. This tank gets light when I remember to turn on/off the lights. Tank also gets fertilizers on a random schedule; dosing macros/micros unevenly on non-sequential days. 

Growth over the last 11 days.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

how's the fixture doing?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Look at us old folk in here :biggrin:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

monkeyruler90 said:


> how's the fixture doing?





CL said:


> Look at us old folk in here :biggrin:



Tank is down for now, but the fixture is boss! :grin2:


----------

